
Show HN: Best YouTube gifmaker - builderone
https://gifrun.com/youtube
======
anonfunction
Having used both this and gifs.com (formally gifyoutube.com) I can say that I
prefer the latter. It's as simple as replacing youtube.com with gifs.com in
the URL[1].

Disclaimer: I work at gifs.com

1\.
[https://www.gifs.com/watch?v=jhyANGHDDH8](https://www.gifs.com/watch?v=jhyANGHDDH8)

